# Windows XP sur les Mac : vos impressions après installation



## mael65 (6 Mai 2006)

Alors, voila : hier, j'ai acheté un CD d'installation :rose: d'XP Pro... Je suis tout de suite passé à l'installation : beark beark c'est vraiment MOCHE l'install de XP ! au bout de 3Mminutes d'attente :mouais: mon mac boot sous XP !!! miracle ! Tout marche bien, au passage, je remarque que le son est mal suporté, la isight pas du tout supportée, MAIS le principal c'est que le GPU soit bien installé (ce qui était le cas...)

Donc, pour commencer mon expérience, j'ai installé Counter Strike : tout au max, tout marche nikel !  bon c'est vrai que CS n'en demande pas tant que sa...
Après quelque minutes, j'ai aussi été choqué par le nombre le plantages mais bon, sa ne m'étonne pas !  Je suis donc viiiite revenuu sur mon OS chéri... :love::love::love::love: ouff !

Franchement, malgré le manque de stablité d'XP, sa vaut le coup d'esseyer le multi-boot...


----------



## ludochon (6 Mai 2006)

euh ,j'ai une question.
je viens d'installer boot camp cet apres midi mais je trouve que le démarrage de windows est extremement lent (peut etre que je me suis habitué trop vite à tiger) surtout lorsque je veux aller directement dans poste de travail. est ce normal??

et sinon j'ai installé tomb raider : il tourne nickel à la résolution native mais rame un peu beaucoup si je mets l'anticrenelage. il me reste plus qu'a acheter une manette et installer pes 5 dessus et ce sera nickel!!


----------



## audery (7 Mai 2006)

hi hi je vois que je suis pas la seule à avir jouer aujourd'hui .. bon pareil : MBP, boot camp ... et les sims ...

que dire, c'est beau, c'est rapide, c'est merveilleux et assez stable (après quand même deux plantages de windows XP) ... 

enfin c'est quand même mieux sur tiger

> par contre j'ai remarqué que le MBP chauffe moins sous windows : je rêve ou pas?


----------



## ludochon (8 Mai 2006)

audery a dit:
			
		

> hi hi je vois que je suis pas la seule à avir jouer aujourd'hui .. bon pareil : MBP, boot camp ... et les sims ...
> 
> que dire, c'est beau, c'est rapide, c'est merveilleux et assez stable (après quand même deux plantages de windows XP) ...
> 
> ...


euh pour la chaleur dégagée sous win je n'ai pas fait attention aux différences de t° mais c'est surtout au niveau des ventilos que j'ai senti la différence... effectivement je ne les avais jamais entendu auparavant sous osx et la sous tomb raider ,j'entends un bruit de réacteur (certes beaucoup moins que l'acer de mon frere) se déclenchant pendant toute la durée de ma partie (pas tres agréable mais passage obligé je crois)

et au risque de me répéter , le démarrage de win est extremement lent :mouais:... j'ai fait le calcul il prend bien 130 secs avant de faire apparaitre la petite fleche permettant de masquer les icones en bas a droite. 
suis je le seul dans ce cas ?? il ne me semble pas avoir installé des progs se déclenchant au démarrage et de plus , je fais un ctrl alt supp qui montre une charge proc a 1%.......bizarre!!!


----------



## mael65 (14 Mai 2006)

Exact, je remarque que XP met bien 2-3minutes a s'initialiser... lol un peu long, vous trouvez pas ? surtout face aux 10-20 secondes de Tiger... lol sa doit être l'habitude...

Ah oui effectivement j'ai remarqué que le MBP chauffe moins sur XP... lol mais les ventilos se déclanchent plus viite...

Et aussi, sur CS:S, j'ai du 65-70fps, donc sa peut aller...


----------



## ludochon (14 Mai 2006)

ah je suis pas le seul a me dire que le démarrage de win est tres long comparé a osx.
mais bon ce doit etre inhérent a win 

j'ai installé tomb raider , je joue en 1024x768 avec filtre aniso activé , ca passe nickel et c'est franchement mieux. par contre , si j'enclenche la version "next gen" , alors la ca doit tourner a une image toutes les 3 secs....


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (14 Mai 2006)

On peut accelerez le demarrage de win en supprimant certaines  applications qui  se lancent  au démarrage.


----------



## Lord Angel (15 Mai 2006)

Ah ça c'est clair que pour un Maceu, Windows Xp est long au démarrage. Mais alors une fois qu'il est lancé... En fait non, j'ai rien dit... :mouais:


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Mai 2006)

Je vais bientôt m'acheter un MacBook Pro ^^. Et en attendant que la suite CS soit universal Binairies ^^, je dois me mettre sur Windaube pour pouvoir faire du 'toshop CS 1. 

J'espère que c'est pas si long que ça pour lancer Photoshop alors parce que si y'a bien un truc que je détestait sur Windaube c'était sa lenteur ( et ses plantages)


J'ai entendu parler d'un logiciel qui s'appelle Work Station je crois , de Parallels chai pas  quoi ( à moins que j'inverse ) pour avoir windaube dans une fenetre de MAC OS X  , quelqu'un a déjà esayé ? C'est pratique ? Mieu ? 

Merci ^^


----------



## fpoil (17 Mai 2006)

cela dépend :

pour la 3d et l'accélération graphique (bref les jeux) tu oublies parallels workstation sinon cela a beaucoup d'avantages :

- pas de reboot
- tu peux installer quasiment n'importe quel système (n'importe quel windows, j'ai testé win 98 et xp sp2, pour les distrib linux il faut voir lesquelles sont bien supportées, autres systèmes)
- le plein écran est géré et il y un bel effet cube lorsque tu passes d'osx au système installé sur le workstation

bref c'est vraiment à essayer même en version beta (ils en sont à la beta 6), bon il vaut mieux avoir de la ram dans sa machine (minimum 1go)


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Mai 2006)

Bah c'est con car j'aurais voulu essayer pour les jeux en priorité ensuite , Photoshop et flash et toute le bazar etc... 

C'est pour quelle utilisation que c'est optimale ?? :rose:


----------



## Anand (17 Mai 2006)

J'ai testé un programme 3D avec parallels mais c'est impossible de le faire fonctionner avec la carte graphique qu'il émule.

Je l'utilise pour la 2D et un soft de musique et là çà fonctionne plutôt bien.


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Mai 2006)

oki donc malheuresement le boot sur windaube pour faire des jeux et la suite Adobe semble inévitable alors   . Enfin pour la suite CS faut juste attendre qu'il soit UB ^^.


----------



## ultrabody (18 Mai 2006)

avez vous rencontrez des problèmes de sons sous Windows ?
j'ai installé windows, j'ai suivi les instructions de boot camp: gravure d'un cd des drivers etc...
mais je n'ai tj pas de son sous windows...


----------



## Alex6 (18 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> oki donc malheuresement le boot sur windaube pour faire des jeux et la suite Adobe semble inévitable alors   . Enfin pour la suite CS faut juste attendre qu'il soit UB ^^.



La suite CS fonctionne déjà sur les mac Intel. Mais étant donné qu'elle n'est pas UB, les performances sont amoidries. Cela ne veux pas dire que ca ne marche pas.
Avant toute chose essaye sur ton macbook pro !


----------



## Alex6 (18 Mai 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> avez vous rencontrez des problèmes de sons sous Windows ?
> j'ai installé windows, j'ai suivi les instructions de boot camp: gravure d'un cd des drivers etc...
> mais je n'ai tj pas de son sous windows...



Je n'ai aucun problème de son, une fois les drivers installé.
Par contre, il semble impossible de faire fonctionner un casque en supprimant les haut parleur de l'imac (pareil pour le mac mini) ; dans ce cas le casque n'a plus grande utilité !


----------



## audery (18 Mai 2006)

ludochon a dit:
			
		

> et au risque de me répéter , le démarrage de win est extremement lent :mouais:... j'ai fait le calcul il prend bien 130 secs avant de faire apparaitre la petite fleche permettant de masquer les icones en bas a droite.
> suis je le seul dans ce cas ?? il ne me semble pas avoir installé des progs se déclenchant au démarrage et de plus , je fais un ctrl alt supp qui montre une charge proc a 1%.......bizarre!!!


 
voilà j'ai compté chrono en main (oui d'accord à minuit passé j'ai rien à faire d'autre ^^ 
64 secondes ... c windows pro, ca joue peut etre sachant qu'au démarrage il lance msn

par contre pour le son j'ai pas eu de problème : le probleme se situe plus au niveau de la CG qui n'est pas au mieux de ses capacités


----------



## ultrabody (18 Mai 2006)

bon je vais essayer de refaire un cd de driver mac pour xp...


----------



## mael65 (18 Mai 2006)

Arg je  me suis fait encore avoir, j'aurais du attendre 3 mois apres la sortie du MBP ! Maintenant j'ai un truc invendable  

Bon sinon revenons a nos moutons !  

Donc pour cette histoire de Windobe, je joue tranquil à Counter Strike source avec 70/80fps(ou plus) en overcloquant un peu ma petite X1600...
Mais par contre, démarrage, arret, c'est toujours aussi désespérant ! snifff   

Par contre pour Parallels Workstation, c'est leeennnt ! (j'ai arrété de l'utiliser...) Alors surtout un conseil, NE PAS L'UTILISER AVEC UN MINIMUM DE 1go de ram ! 

Mais je voudrais savoir un pititi truc : Combien pourais-je revendre ma bébéte (plus tard  ) (c'est un MBP 1.83 config de base) ???  ???


----------



## audery (18 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Arg je me suis fait encore avoir, j'aurais du attendre 3 mois apres la sortie du MBP ! Maintenant j'ai un truc invendable
> 
> Bon sinon revenons a nos moutons !
> 
> ...


 
pourquoi tu veux le revendre, investi dans 1 Go de ram


----------



## Dramis (18 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Arg je  me suis fait encore avoir, j'aurais du attendre 3 mois apres la sortie du MBP ! Maintenant j'ai un truc invendable



Et puis maintenant tu devrais encore attendre, dans 2-3 mois les processeur core duo 2 vont sortir, et si tu veux vraiement pas te faire avoir, dans 6 mois ça devrait être le core du 3...

L'informatique ça évolu rapidement.


----------



## audery (18 Mai 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Et puis maintenant tu devrais encore attendre, dans 2-3 mois les processeur core duo 2 vont sortir, et si tu veux vraiement pas te faire avoir, dans 6 mois ça devrait être le core du 3...
> 
> L'informatique ça évolu rapidement.


 
en fait ce qui me chiffone le plus c'est que j'ai switché pour la stabilité des produits d'apple ... mais je me rends compte qu'avec le mariage intel les mac ca va devenir comme les pc ... on achete et trois jours après : has been


----------



## mael65 (18 Mai 2006)

... voila j'étais sur de mal pronnoncer ma question  

Je re- formule : COMBien couterait mon MBP dans 3/6/9 mois ?

Et euh tiens à propos de Ram... ou on en trouve le moins cher ? Et il faut investir quoi en premier si on veut améliorer les perfs de sa machine ? et en second ? (par rapport a ce qu'on en fait ????)  

Merci à tous les bidouilleurs !!    



			
				Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Et puis maintenant tu devrais encore attendre, dans 2-3 mois les processeur core duo 2 vont sortir, et si tu veux vraiement pas te faire avoir, dans 6 mois ça devrait être le core du 3...
> 
> L'informatique ça évolu rapidement.



Euh effectivement : j'ai eu raison de l'avoir acheté... mais peut - étre qu'il y a une période (dans la vie d'un objet, comme le MBP) ou il vaut mieux acheter ? Dans la 2nd MàJ ? 3eme ? ou à sa sortie ?  




			
				audery a dit:
			
		

> en fait ce qui me chiffone le plus c'est que j'ai switché pour la stabilité des produits d'apple ... mais je me rends compte qu'avec le mariage intel les mac ca va devenir comme les pc ... on achete et trois jours après : has been



Je te rappel que ce qui fait sa stabilité à un mac est son OS ! (bon ok les périfs jouent un peu... )
Mais par contre tu a raison pour le 'Has Been'... à cause de ces PC...


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Mai 2006)

On reste dans le sujet SVP  Merci


----------



## mael65 (18 Mai 2006)

Oups    Désolé !


----------



## Exover (21 Mai 2006)

Salut tous le monde

bon ben voila j'ai mis windows sur mac, pour l'instant pas de son, je vais reinstaller tout ca en utilisant un autre windows (la version LSD), peut etre aurais je moins de probleme avec l'install de ses drivers :mouais::mouais:

63seconde pour demarrer PTDR, j'y suis en moins de 30 secondes, oui c'est plus long que Tiger mais bon...... je ne suis pas a 15-20 secondes non plus 

Aucun plantage pour ma part, en meme temps ceux qui ont des plantage faut pas oublier que les drivers ne sont pas vraiment au point alors bon critiquer Windows pourquoi pas mais bon..... donnez des raisons valable au moins  essayer d'installer des drivers non fini sur Tiger ca m'etonnerait qu'il apprecie 

Enfin bon moi je resterais sous windows puisque j'utilise le mac mini en media center et vu la richesse des media center sous mac 

Bon si vous savez ou trouvez les drivers audio pour mac mini pour XP avec transfert du son (histoire d'utiliser la sortie son), merci de l'indiquer.


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Mai 2006)

Exover a dit:
			
		

> Salut tous le monde
> 
> bon ben voila j'ai mis windows sur mac, pour l'instant pas de son, je vais reinstaller tout ca en utilisant un autre windows (la version LSD), peut etre aurais je moins de probleme avec l'install de ses drivers :mouais::mouais:
> 
> ...




Acheter un MAC pour utiliser Windaube ??  J'avoue qu'on me l'a jamais faite celle là   :rateau:


----------



## Exover (21 Mai 2006)

ben tu sais quoi, trouve moi un media center sous mac et je resterais sur mac, en attendant Windaube comme tu dis il a pour lui les logiciels et pour ma part de la stabilité (faut juste savoir utilisé un ordinateur, je suis d'accord c'est pas donné a tous le monde lol).
Pas de ma faute si Apple est pas fouttu d'avoir des logiciels digne de ce nom, Front row c'est bien joli (quoique...) mais bon on ne fais rien avec alors bon....


----------



## Alex6 (21 Mai 2006)

Exover a dit:
			
		

> ben tu sais quoi, trouve moi un media center sous mac et je resterais sur mac, en attendant Windaube comme tu dis il a pour lui les logiciels et pour ma part de la stabilité (faut juste savoir utilisé un ordinateur, je suis d'accord c'est pas donné a tous le monde lol).
> Pas de ma faute si Apple est pas fouttu d'avoir des logiciels digne de ce nom, Front row c'est bien joli (quoique...) mais bon on ne fais rien avec alors bon....



Frontrow ne fait rien de bon ?



			
				Exover a dit:
			
		

> (faut juste savoir utilisé un ordinateur, je suis d'accord c'est pas donné a tous le monde lol).


----------



## Exover (21 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Frontrow ne fait rien de bon ?



il est bien trop limité, va sur le site de meedio, tu comprendras peut etre ce qu'est un media center , front row en est tres tres tres loin.


----------



## Anand (21 Mai 2006)

Question Media Center c'est sûr qu'Apple doit se remuer un peu plus mais j'aime bien frontRow malgré tout, l'interface est fabuleuse, la navigation l'est moins c'est sûr. 

Peut-on utiliser meedio sur un MacTel ?


----------



## Exover (21 Mai 2006)

je n'ai surtout aucune utilité des logiciels que tu cite 

Quand a l'archaisme d'XP, concernant l'interface je prefere celle de Windows désolé (question de gouts ca), quand a la simplicité heu... ca doit sans doute etre mes reflexe Windows mais franchement rien que pour formatter un disque y a plus simple que d'aller se trimballer dans les menus, un clic et hop ca formatte  monter un lecteur reseau au démarrage et hop deux clic (sous osX j'ai pas reussi).
J'aime aussi savoir comment ca s'installe, ce qui se passe derriere et la encore OSX heu.... ben y a mieux, désolé.
Quand au coté hardware coté mac AU SECOURSSSSSS, y a vraiment pas grand chose a se mettre sous la dent (rien qu'en tuner TV).

Je pourrais continuer encore longtemps comme ca, bon il est vrai que je connais nettement mieux Windows que mac OS donc j'ai plus de fcilité et je peux me tromper 

Quand a frontrow, l'interface n'est pour ma part pas genial, quand a son utilisation elle est plus qu'ultra limité.

On va dire qu'ils ont encore du boulot chez apple, ENORMEMENT de boulot meme


----------



## Alex6 (21 Mai 2006)

Exover a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai surtout aucune utilité des logiciels que tu cite
> 
> Quand a l'archaisme d'XP, concernant l'interface je prefere celle de Windows désolé (question de gouts ca), quand a la simplicité heu... ca doit sans doute etre mes reflexe Windows mais franchement rien que pour formatter un disque y a plus simple que d'aller se trimballer dans les menus, un clic et hop ca formatte  monter un lecteur reseau au démarrage et hop deux clic (sous osX j'ai pas reussi).
> J'aime aussi savoir comment ca s'installe, ce qui se passe derriere et la encore OSX heu.... ben y a mieux, désolé.
> ...



Question de goût certainement alors   
Car pour moi le boulot est à faire de l'autre côté, chez windows et c'est bien pour ca que j'ai renouvelé tout mon matériel qui tournait sous windows pour acheter du mac.
Enfin, libre à toi de préférer windows.
Bonne route...


----------



## Anand (21 Mai 2006)

Exover a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai surtout aucune utilité des logiciels que tu cite
> 
> Quand a l'archaisme d'XP, concernant l'interface je prefere celle de Windows désolé (question de gouts ca), quand a la simplicité heu... ca doit sans doute etre mes reflexe Windows mais franchement rien que pour formatter un disque y a plus simple que d'aller se trimballer dans les menus, un clic et hop ca formatte  monter un lecteur reseau au démarrage et hop deux clic (sous osX j'ai pas reussi).
> J'aime aussi savoir comment ca s'installe, ce qui se passe derriere et la encore OSX heu.... ben y a mieux, désolé.
> ...



Désolé j'ai modifié mon message car je le trouvais hors sujet :rose: 

Il y a encore beaucoup de progrès à réaliser sur OSX comme des points de restauration que je trouve vraiment bien sur XP mais pour en revenir  a mon premier message tout ce qui touche à la video je préfère de très loin ce qui se fait sur Mac.
Je trouve l'affichage des icones et la navigation déplorable sur XP ,c'est dommage que Windows n'a pas pensé à embaucher des infographistes pour rendre plus digeste ce genre d'interface.
quand tu viens du monde Mac çà choque.
Néanmoins tu as sans doute raison sur pas mal de points car XP a  sans aucun  doute des très bons aspects.
Mais l'interface&#8230;


----------



## Exover (21 Mai 2006)

alex> chacun son truc, en attendant part de marché d'Apple 5%, Windows 95%  celui qui utilise finalement des processeur Intel c'est Apple, celui qui autorise d'installer un OS sur un autre c'est toujours Apple.
Bizzare pour une société qui est en avance, finalement copié son rival, tant au niveau hardware (processeur, carte graphique) qu'au niveau interraction avec son concurent.
Quand a l'intuitif du systeme tres franchement, je ne le trouve pas plus simple que Windows, l'un comme l'autre il faut des habitudes, sur certains point je trouve OSX plus compliqué que Windows.
Quand a la stailité du systeme, y a rien a comparé, le premier n'utilise que du quasi proprietaire quand le second est ouvert a des millions de carte differentes dans tout domaine (carte graphique, disque dur, carte mere, processeur, tuner etc etc....), d'ailleurs le systeme est souvent instable a cause de driver foireux du constructeur, si je prend mon matos je n'ai jamais eut AUCUN plantage comme quoi....

Tu preferes OSX moi pour le moment je prefere Windows, je n'ai rien contre Apple, c'est juste que pour le moment Microsoft correspond a mes besoins 

Bon on va pas en faire un débat de toute facon, tu es conten de ta machine moi de miennes, tout le monde est heureux, c'est le principal non?


----------



## Exover (21 Mai 2006)

anand> nous somme d'accord, chaque systeme a finalement a apprendre de l'autre et peut etre que dans l'avenirnous aurons deux excellent systeme.
On aura toutefois toujours une preference, tant que chacun est content de son systeme tout va bien


----------



## Alex6 (21 Mai 2006)

Exover a dit:
			
		

> Bon on va pas en faire un débat de toute facon, tu es conten de ta machine moi de miennes, tout le monde est heureux, c'est le principal non?



Tout à fait d'accord, c'est le principal.
J'ai tout de même du mal à entendre que OS X copie windows quand on voit ce que devrait être (si elle sort un jour) la prochaine version du système (Vista) !
Peu importe, le débat est clos (ca n'a aucun intérêt et ce n'est pas ici qu'il faudrait le faire)


----------



## mael65 (21 Mai 2006)

Exover a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai surtout aucune utilité des logiciels que tu cite
> 
> Quand a l'archaisme d'XP, concernant l'interface je prefere celle de Windows désolé (question de gouts ca), quand a la simplicité heu... ca doit sans doute etre mes reflexe Windows mais franchement rien que pour formatter un disque y a plus simple que d'aller se trimballer dans les menus, un clic et hop ca formatte  monter un lecteur reseau au démarrage et hop deux clic (sous osX j'ai pas reussi).
> J'aime aussi savoir comment ca s'installe, ce qui se passe derriere et la encore OSX heu.... ben y a mieux, désolé.
> ...


Argg ok je te respecte , mais la t'es la premiere personne qui me dit sa     Comme on dit si bien : chacun ses gouts ! mais bon j'ai toujours fonctionné sous XP et j'ai switché depuis 3mois, et maintenant, plus jamais XP ! :love: :love: :love: Mac...

Voila bon ben alors bonne chance pour la suite...  mais quand même acheter un mac pour y mettre XP... c'est malheureux...


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Mai 2006)

Moi pareil, j'ai été influencé par mes frères en ayant Windows 95, 98 et XP et je peux dire que durant ses 10 ans j'en ai bouffé des merdes, et vasy que je te plante dans les mains et que je te virusse ton PC tout neuf et formatté pour la 14589 ème fois, et que je te fasse un écran bleu ( mes préférés  : D ^^), et que tu déconnes, je vous avais dit qu'il plantait ? ^^  . Et je suis désolé mais niveau design et logique dans l'OS MAC OS X est très loin DEVANT de Windaube. J'ai été 10 ans sur Win et bah j'en ai bavé , je suis depuis 1 an sur MAC OS X  j'ai repris gout à l'ordinateur , quel bonheur de ne plus avoir des gros pop up d'anti Virus disant attention vous avez un virus ou mise à jour effectué alors que tu l'as fait y'a 10 minutes ( moi j'en rajoute ?? :rateau:   ). 


Bref y'a pas photo entre les deux OS. Et c'est pas faute de mal conaaître Windaube car j'ai vécu dix ans avec lui. Boudiou.


Donc moi je dis peut être que Mac OS X n'a pas la logithèque Windows mais en tout lui il est stable , beau, safe, intéressant, c'est trop bon d'utiliser un ordianteur qui marche et qui SILENCIEUX. 

On ne t'en veux pas d'utiliser Windaube tu sais, mais on a du mal à comprendre tes arguments  , maisje respecte totalement tes gouts tu sais    . 

Au cas où tu voudrais prendre un MAC regarde dans les petites annonces, je vend le mien pour me prendre un MacBook Pro ( oui oui toujours un MAC , c'est fini les plantages virussé de Windaube XD )  

Sur ce je te souhaite bonne route, comme diraient certains ^^


----------



## Anand (22 Mai 2006)

Ben là je fais l'expérience d'XP pour faire reconnaître ma camera Canon MVX1 idans Adobe Première Pro 2 "version tryout" . J'ai passé plus d'une heure mais toujours pas reconnu pourtant le soft n'est pas trop éloigné de final cut dans l'esprit.
Faut-il installé des drivers ? J'ai été dans panneau de configuration, fouillé dans les divers options de périphériques à installer masi rien pour la camera.

Sur le Mac on branche et c'est immédiatement reconnu. C'est sans doute par manque d'expérience sur cet OS mais quelle perte de temps.Je comprend pourquoi je rencontre si peux de gens qui bosse le montage video sur un PC&#8230;je blague, enfin pas vraiment :rateau:

Bon allez bonne nuit à tous:sleep:

J'ai enfin réussi.Il a fallu un énième redémarrage pour qu'une fenêtre apparaisse etreconnaisse qu'une camera était branchée. Désolé pour XP je serais moins prompt à la critique quand je maitriserais un peu plus cet OS.
La gestion des disques dur externe me semble très aléatoire.Un coup çà monte un coup çà monte plus.Quand les DD Firewire sont chaînés c'est encore pire.
Enfin bon je vais pourvoir le tester cet Adobe première Pro et continuer de découvrir ce nouveau monde qu'est XP.


----------



## Exover (22 Mai 2006)

mael> attention je ne dis pas que OS X n'est pas bien mais disons que vu mes besoins, il n'existe pas assez de chose encore, je trouve aussi certaine chose compliqué comparativement a Windows, exemple:
- formatter un disque, faut aller dans application, puis utilitaire, et enfi utilitaire de disque, selectionner le disque et enfgin formatter,, comparativement Windows, click droit sur le disque, choisir formatter et faire OK et voila c'est fini.

-faire un raccourci reseau qui monte de lui meme au demarrage, de base j'ai cherché et heu..... ben y a nada pour le faire 
Windows tu vas sur ton explorateur, monter un lecteur reseau, le selectionner, cocher monter au demarrage et voila c'est fini.

Alors bon simplicité de l'OS, franchement faut repasser pour ma part 

Lire un divx est une plaie sous OS X, certains formats ne sont pas reconnu ou apparement galere (mkv par exemple), il n'y a pas 36 choix dans le player, enfin bref pour ma part je trouve ca a chier comparativement a Windows.

Quand a l'installation, le fait de ne pas savoir ou et comment ca s'installe, ca m'enerve au plus haut point, exemple bootcamp, faut le deviner que c'est installer dans application puis utilitaire :mouais: ah non c'est logique va t'on me dire heu... non ce qui serait logique c'est de me le dire ou de me demander ou je veux que ca s'installe, c'est lui ou moi le chef??

Quand a des mediacenter, c'est simple il n'existe rien de complet, parametrable, ajout de plugin etc etc... pour me moquer de la pub d'Apple c'est sur le processeur ca le change chez moi sur OSX il s'ennuie, normal il a rien a se mettre sous la dent 

Anand> ah c'est sur pour faire de la vidéo, XP c'est pas top   quand au disque ben je sais pas moi il reconnait sans probleme, pas de souci de monte monte pas.


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Mai 2006)

On reste dans le sujet SVP 2ème edition


----------



## Anand (22 Mai 2006)

"Anand> ah c'est sur pour faire de la vidéo, XP c'est pas top   quand au disque ben je sais pas moi il reconnait sans probleme, pas de souci de monte monte pas."

Ben en fait c'est MacDrive 6 qui permet de lire les fichiers formatés sous Mac donc c'est peut-être pas XP directement qui est concerné.Mais j'ai un ami qui bosse sous 3DMax en tant que professionnel et la video sur Mac et souvent il me dit qua la gestion des DD externes est très mal gérée.

Par contre là où je ne te suis pas c'est la limpidité des installations sous OSX.Avec un peu d'habitude tu retrouves facilement les différentes parties des soft  alors qu'XP en met partout.Après avoir installé un patch pour changer l'interface XP ne pouvait même pas le retrouvé sur le DD même après une désinstallation( qui par ailleurs me parâit performante et manque sur OSX)

Un coup de spotlight et bootcamp est retrouvé dans le dixème de seconde aprèsl'installation.C'est plutôt des réflexes qu'il faut acquérir dès que l'on change de plateforme plus que des carences je pense.Et c'est valable pour les deux OS évidemment.

Autre problème comment monter des images disques sur XP sans faire une recherche sur les forums avec des softs tous payant.Sur OSX tu double clic et çà monte tout seul. Quand j'installe Alcool par exemple(et c'est pas le seul) pour gérer des images disque avec un lecteur virtuel il me vire tous mes disques durs au redémarrage et ils ne montent plus jamais jusqu'à ce que je fasse un point de restauration(il vaut mieux anticiper sur XP :rateau: car même la désinstallation ne change rien.

Crois-moi sur OSX la gestion des périphériques est nettement plus confortable.
Je suis bluffé par contre sur un soft comme particle illusion qui tourne nettement mieux sous XP que sur mon ex G5 bipro 2GHz (un problème d'optimisation peut-être)
 Meedio a l'air beaucoup plus avancé que frontrow en effet&#8230;Allez au plasir Exover

Désolé d'être sorti du sujet DarkOrange mais c'est très intéressant d'échanger l'expérience d'un PCiste/Maciste qui ne manque pas d'arguments.


----------



## Exover (22 Mai 2006)

on devrait ptetre faire un sujet pour en discuter  
ca fait tout autant de bien de discuter avec des peronnes non fermé en disant moi j'ai le meilleur   ca change.
Le probleme dont tu parle concernant la desinstallation d'un patch pour changer l'aspect, le probleme vient du patch et non de XP, pour changer le theme je te conseil http://www.crystalxp.net il n'y en a pas enormemen mais ceux que j'ai essayais s'installais et se desinstallais sans aucun probleme 
Utilisé spotligt pour trouvé un soft qui vient de s'installer je trouve ca tordu quand meme, nous indiquer l'endroit serait plus logique non?
pour monter des image utilise DaemonTools il est gratuit et en Francais , evidemment Windows XP pourrait le faire en natif mais il ne fut pas non plus oublié qu'XP n'est pas tout neuf comme OS  ptetre que Vista le fera (en meme temps qu'il ne le fasse pas ne me derange pas outre mesure).

Au plaisir Anand

désolé DarkOrange, promis on arrete et au pire on se fait un ptit sujet pour nous deux   on pourra s'entraider comm ca, sans entendre dire ohhh lui il est sous windows etc etc


----------



## Anand (22 Mai 2006)

Le sujet est partiellement respecté malgré tout car il concerne XP sur un Mac (pas OSX il est vrai mais c'est tentant de faire des comparaisons) et les problèmes ou les expériences positives rencontrés sous XP.

Je pense ne pense pas que seul les joueurs vont aller fleurter avec XP car certains soft peuvent être utilisés en attendant les UB(pour ceux qui auront la licence bien entendu )


----------



## Tarul (22 Mai 2006)

Pour le démarrage lent de windows sur un mac cela peut s'expliquer facilement. Le mien (sur pc) doit démarrer en 1 min(+5-10 sec au niveau du bureau a cause de l'antivir).

Il ne faut pas oublier que win xp SP2 ne gère pas en natif l'EFI(et vista c'est un coups oui, un coups non, bien que dans une des dernière béta y a un dossier efi). De ce fait un mac intel doit suivre un chemin de boot de ce genre :

-initialisation de l'efi
-démarrage de bootcamp et proposition du choix de l'os
-si c'est windows : emuliation d'un bios
-le bios emulé donne la main à windows pour le reste du boot.

je pense que ces phase rajoute un peu de temps de démarrage à xp.

Ensuite si vous suivez la voie classique des windowsien, c'est à dire installer les logiciels de sécurité + MAJ. rien que cela va vous rajouter un temps deplus au démarrage et à votre arriver sur le bureau.

Pour ce qui est de la caméra cannon, c'est pareil windwos est en retard au niveau de la gestion du firewire. Je crois d'ailleur que c'est le seul à vire un firewire comme un réseau dans sa configuration par défaut.

pour la lenteur possible de la carte graphique, vous avez essayé de mettre à jour les driver en les prenant chez ati?.. et bienvenu dans windows et la course aux drivers.

alors que sous macos(et linux) la pluspart du temps ils sont déjà présent, ou facilement récupérable.

HSour installer les applis sous mac os X, tu y va un peu fort. la majortié des installations des application se passe par un glisser-déposer. et hop cela fonctionne.
D plus contrairement au monde windows, dans le monde unix, on évite d'éparpiller n'importe où les programme et les préférences utilisateur. Tu as un dossier application dans ton dd sous mac os, il est logique de penser et de mettre toute les applications, ici tu ne trouves pas?
Enfin boot camp est quand une application a part. Il s'interface entre l'EFI(remplacant du bios) et les OS de la machine. Pour eviter tout problème et pour respecter son architecture interne, apple a préféré le mettre dans "application->utilitaire". Après tout boot camp est un utilitaire, ila parfaitement ca place à cet endroit. 
Tu irais le mettre où bootcamp si tu avais le choix?

ps dsl darkorange pour le HS ^^


----------



## Exover (22 Mai 2006)

Tarul> il serait installer sur le bureau  puisque je le lance immediatement apres l'avoir installé, puis comme j'ai dis il pourrait avertir ou il le place tout betement.

Sous Windows non plus ce n'est pas eparpillé la majorité se trouve sous program file mais l'avantage c'est que tu peux l'installer ailleurs aussi 

Attention je ne trouve pas difficile les install ou la désinstallation, j'aimerais juste avoir le choix de la ou ca s'installe tout simplement.


----------



## Tarul (22 Mai 2006)

Exover a dit:
			
		

> Tarul> il serait installer sur le bureau  puisque je le lance immediatement apres l'avoir installé, puis comme j'ai dis il pourrait avertir ou il le place tout betement.
> 
> Sous Windows non plus ce n'est pas eparpillé la majorité se trouve sous program file mais l'avantage c'est que tu peux l'installer ailleurs aussi
> 
> Attention je ne trouve pas difficile les install ou la désinstallation, j'aimerais juste avoir le choix de la ou ca s'installe tout simplement.



mettre sur le bureau un programme aussi important n'est pas une bonne idée. Pour l'affichage du où il est installé pourquoi pas.

pour windows globalement, peut être mais si tu regardes en détail tu peux avoir des préférences utilisateurs dans la bdr, dans ton document & setting, voir dans le dossier du programme même. a ce niveau là sous les unix c'est mieux organisé. pour le choix, cela peut êter un avantage ou un desaventage. j'ai vu des programme ayant des progblème lorsqu'il n'était pas installé dans le dossier par défaut...

boot camp fait partie à mon avis des rare programme que tu ne puisses pas choisir le repertoire d'execution. sinon pour les auters c'est du glisser-déposer.


----------



## Exover (22 Mai 2006)

Je ne pourrais pas te contredire je ne me suis pas assez pris la tete avec max os pour dire 
Sur le bureau simplement parceque je l'execute juste apres l'install  ensuite j'aurais simplement mis dans application car finalement c'en est une


----------



## Jack Dell (22 Mai 2006)

Exover a dit:
			
		

> m
> -faire un raccourci reseau qui monte de lui meme au demarrage, de base j'ai cherché et heu..... ben y a nada pour le faire
> Windows tu vas sur ton explorateur, monter un lecteur reseau, le selectionner, cocher monter au demarrage et voila c'est fini.


 Excuse DarkO, je lui donne juste une précision:
pour ton raccourci reseau: preferences systeme/compte/ouverture tu cliques sur + cela te lance le finder, tu choisis ton volume reseau et hop.
laisses tomber ton windows d'un coup. c'est comme pour arreter de fumer, il faut stopper net, tu te cherches un peu pendant 8 jours et c'est fini. si tu as besoin d'un patch, tu viens ici   Quant à l'installation d'un logiciel c'est toujours dans ....Applications y'a pas plus simple..
j'ai switché il y a un an et demi d'abord un puis deux puis trois pc vers mac, et XP me semble très complexe maintenant, en fait c'est la logique qui n'est pas la même, celle d'Apple semble plus naturelle, c'est en partie pour ça qu'on apprecie de travailler dessus et de ne pas passer notre temps à bidouiller.


----------



## Exover (22 Mai 2006)

jack> déja essayé et ca ne fonctionne pas
ce que je souhaite c'est d'avoir mon lecteur reseau monté directement au demarage, exemple, je lance VLC je fais ouvrir un fichier et je selectionne un fichier sur ce lecteur reseau, je ne veux pas un alias, je ne veux pas etre obligé de cliquer quelquepart pour avoir ce lecteur reseau de monté, je veux que ce soit automatique 

Pour ce qui est de switcher ca attendra l'achat de mon portable  le mini est uniquement detiné a en faire un mediacenter 

merci tout de meme.


----------



## Jack Dell (22 Mai 2006)

ben chez moi ça marche, et dans les deux sens en meme temps, mais on est très loin du sujet..


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Mai 2006)

Vous avez beau dire juste 2 secondes, je dis un truc ça fait presque 2 pages que vous vous chamaillez et moi ça me gave de lire des trucs qu'ont aucun rapport avec le titre, alors créer votre Topic Bataille entre Windows et MAC OS    et puis voilà   


Non mais  


HImac in touch : Modo avant l'heure ^^


----------



## Exover (22 Mai 2006)

Heu..... regarde le titre du topics  Windows XP sur mac: vos impressions, on est donc bien dans le sujet du topics, avantage de l'un ou de l'autre  puis tu remarqueras qu'il n'y a aucune bataille, ca reste tres cordiale avec des cnseils par ci par la, entre personnes intelligentes donc  

Bon une question ou trouvez de bon driver son pour XP parceque pour le moment pas de sortie ligne


----------



## Jack Dell (22 Mai 2006)

EXOVER >je t'ai envoyé un MP au sujet montage lecteur reseau, pas idée pour tes driver, je tourne avec des G5...


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Mai 2006)

Exover a dit:
			
		

> Heu..... regarde le titre du topics  Windows XP sur mac: vos impressions, on est donc bien dans le sujet du topics, avantage de l'un ou de l'autre  puis tu remarqueras qu'il n'y a aucune bataille, ca reste tres cordiale avec des cnseils par ci par la, entre personnes intelligentes donc
> 
> Bon une question ou trouvez de bon driver son pour XP parceque pour le moment pas de sortie ligne




Ok je m'incline, c'est vrai qu'en regardant bien c'est très cordiale par rapport à d'autres forums que j'ai l'habitude de voir  , je ne devais surement pas être fait pour le rôle de modo    .

Sans rancune ami Windowsien


----------



## Tarul (23 Mai 2006)

Exover a dit:
			
		

> Heu..... regarde le titre du topics  Windows XP sur mac: vos impressions, on est donc bien dans le sujet du topics, avantage de l'un ou de l'autre  puis tu remarqueras qu'il n'y a aucune bataille, ca reste tres cordiale avec des cnseils par ci par la, entre personnes intelligentes donc
> 
> Bon une question ou trouvez de bon driver son pour XP parceque pour le moment pas de sortie ligne



au fait que dit windows comme référence pour la carte son? peut ête qu'il y a un autre driver chez le constructeur de la carte(et qui soit auter qu'apple).


----------



## Exover (23 Mai 2006)

Jack> promis je réessayerais et je te dirais ca  merci pour ton entetement  

Tarul> ben apparement il existe un autre driver mais quand je l'installe il me dis qu'il n'est pas compatible avec mon materiel.
Je vais continuer a chercher (sigmatel audio high definition).


----------



## Jack Dell (23 Mai 2006)

pas de probleme, il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne marche pas, vu que cela le fait tres bien chez moi.


----------



## power600 (25 Mai 2006)

Pas de Windows sur mes Mac (un G4 et un G5)  mais pour le démarrage lent de XP un solution qui peut aider à le rendre plus rapide: http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/PageDefrag.html
Ce logiciel défragmente des fichiers utilisés au démarrage et ça accélère notablement le démarrage de XP.
Jusque là mon PC démarrait moins vite que les Mac (40 sec pour le G4 et 45 sec pour le G5) et maintenant le PC démarre plus vite que les Mac.
Il serait intéressant de savoir si ça marche sir un Win installé sur Mac


----------



## Tarul (25 Mai 2006)

power600 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de Windows sur mes Mac (un G4 et un G5)  mais pour le démarrage lent de XP un solution qui peut aider à le rendre plus rapide: http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/PageDefrag.html
> Ce logiciel défragmente des fichiers utilisés au démarrage et ça accélère notablement le démarrage de XP.
> Jusque là mon PC démarrait moins vite que les Mac (40 sec pour le G4 et 45 sec pour le G5) et maintenant le PC démarre plus vite que les Mac.
> Il serait intéressant de savoir si ça marche sir un Win installé sur Mac



tient je ne connaissais pas ce logiciel. merci, ça peut me servir.

au vu de ce que j'ai pu lire, cela ne devrait pas poser de problème pour les windows sur bootcamp et parrellel workstation.


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Mai 2006)

Et ça sert à quoi au juste ?? Augmenter la vitesse de démarrage pour Windaube sur MacIntel ??


----------



## Tarul (25 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Et ça sert à quoi au juste ?? Augmenter la vitesse de démarrage pour Windaube sur MacIntel ??


à perdre moins de temps à attendre que windows boot, parceque tu as besoin d'une appli spécifique windows?
En temps qu'utilisateur de windows dans mon travaille et encore sur certaines de mes bécanes, je ne suis pas contre pour booster le temps de démarrage de windows.

plus vite on fait ce qu'on a faire sur windows, plus vite on retourne sur son préféré


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Mai 2006)

Et c'ets une appli clean ?? Je veux dire c'est pas une magouille qui peut te faire planter deux fois plus ton MAC lors du démarrage sur Windaube ?   :mouais:


----------



## Tarul (25 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Et c'ets une appli clean ?? Je veux dire c'est pas une magouille qui peut te faire planter deux fois plus ton MAC lors du démarrage sur Windaube ?   :mouais:



normalement si windows plante, ton mac os n'en ressent rien, vu qu'il ne sont pas sur la même partition et que par défaut windows xp ne sais pas lire autre chose que les fat et le ntfs. 

je ne l'ai pas encore tester personellement , mais je compte bien le faire.
d'après ce que j'ai vu(trés rapidement), le logiciel de frag un peu la swap de windows, et modifier quelque fichiers système. si l'appli est buggé, ce n'est effectivement pas sans risque pour windows. mais bon si c'est pas cette appli, ce sera une autres, ou un virus, ou un norton


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> normalement si windows plante, ton mac os n'en ressent rien, vu qu'il ne sont pas sur la même partition et que par défaut windows xp ne sais pas lire autre chose que les fat et le ntfs.
> 
> je ne l'ai pas encore tester personellement , mais je compte bien le faire.
> d'après ce que j'ai vu(trés rapidement), le logiciel de frag un peu la swap de windows, et modifier quelque fichiers système. si l'appli est buggé, ce n'est effectivement pas sans risque pour windows. mais bon si c'est pas cette appli, ce sera une autres, ou un virus, ou un norton




Aaaaaaah , je sens que je vais encore bien m'amusé si j'installe Windaube sur mon MacBook Pro ^^. Je vais passer des journées à dévirussé mon MacBook Pro ( des virus sur un Macbook Pro le pauvre  , ou à enlever les spywares , ou les plantages à répétition , aaah , ça faisait longtemps ^^      )


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah , je sens que je vais encore bien m'amusé si j'installe Windaube sur mon MacBook Pro ^^. Je vais passer des journées à dévirussé mon MacBook Pro ( des virus sur un Macbook Pro le pauvre  , ou à enlever les spywares , ou les plantages à répétition , aaah , ça faisait longtemps ^^      )


Perso si j'ai un mac intel, je ne mettrais pas windows dessus, ca pourrait polluler le pauvre ordi. 

J'ai suffisament de windows comme ca


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Mai 2006)

:modo: Petite précision 

Ce sujet est destiné à ceux qui souhaitent faire des commentaires, donner leur impression, poser des questions APRES avoir installé Windows sur leur Mac 

Pour le débat j'installe / j'installe pas - Windows c'est le top / c'est nul, merci d'aller chez nos amis de "Réagissez"


----------



## GrInGoo (26 Mai 2006)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> On peut accelerez le demarrage de win en supprimant certaines applications qui se lancent au démarrage.


 
Démarrer => éxécuter => taper msconfig +> dans l'onglet démarrage décocher pas mal de truc .


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Démarrer => éxécuter => taper msconfig +> dans l'onglet démarrage décocher pas mal de truc .



attention a ne pas trop décocher, non plus sinon le windows pourrait avoir des problèmesau prochain démarrage.

@darkoragne : désolé darko, mais j'ai pas pu m'empécher de réagir.


----------



## ba2 (28 Mai 2006)

hello !
voir mon message : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3821922#post3821922
pour mieux comprendre ... est ce vraiment facile d'installer xp pour la premiere fois quand on a jamais touché a un mac ?
y'a t-il une instabilité certaine (plus que sur pc quoi) ?
j'ai un live le 1er Juillet, je dois utiliser a tout prix traktor dj studio qui n'est pas encore "macintel ready"  et je comptais donc l'utiliser sous xp.
merci


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Mai 2006)

Sous Windows un Mac se comporte exactement et est aussi "stable"  que n'importe quel PC... On peut même aller plus loin en disant que sous Windows un Mac est un PC...


----------



## HImac in touch (28 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Sous Windows un Mac se comporte exactement et est aussi "stable"  que n'importe quel PC... On peut même aller plus loin en disant que sous Windows un Mac est un PC...




Je veux pas jouer mon troll mais j'espère que le MAC ne réagit pas comme un PC sous Windows parce que sinon , on va droit à la catastrophe


----------



## power600 (28 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas jouer mon troll mais j'espère que le MAC ne réagit pas comme un PC sous Windows parce que sinon , on va droit à la catastrophe


Ben explique nous un peu ça...

Mon PC se comporte comme j'entends qu'il se comporte: zero plantage, pas de virus (et pas d'antivirus), 100% stable, n'est redémarré que pour certaines mises à jour et même si je mets le PC à genous en lançant une pléthore d'applis en même temps, le système bronche pas.
Mon PC, ils e comporte pas comme un PC?


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas jouer mon troll mais j'espère que le MAC ne réagit pas comme un PC sous Windows parce que sinon , on va droit à la catastrophe


Bravo, joli troll 

On revient au sujet SVP


----------



## ba2 (28 Mai 2006)

ok je viens de mater entierement la video qui presente l'installation de xp sur mac. ca a l'air heu... simple  c'est un peu deconcertant !
par contre, peut-on repartionner le DD de xp apres sans probleme ? ou meme desinstaller le bootcamp/xp tout ca et revenir a macosx sur une seule et meme partition ?
merci en tout cas, ca me donne envie


----------



## Tarul (28 Mai 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> ok je viens de mater entierement la video qui presente l'installation de xp sur mac. ca a l'air heu... simple  c'est un peu deconcertant !
> par contre, peut-on repartionner le DD de xp apres sans probleme ? ou meme desinstaller le bootcamp/xp tout ca et revenir a macosx sur une seule et meme partition ?
> merci en tout cas, ca me donne envie



le partionnement(enfin surtout avec le redimensionnement) est toujours quelque chose de délicat surtout avec windows, car il y a toujours un risque de perte de données avec la partition tronqué.

Il me semble que tu peux supprimer facilement XP en passant par l'assistant de bootcamp. j'ignore si après les partitions sont fusionée ou pas.


----------



## Alex6 (28 Mai 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> ok je viens de mater entierement la video qui presente l'installation de xp sur mac. ca a l'air heu... simple  c'est un peu deconcertant !
> par contre, peut-on repartionner le DD de xp apres sans probleme ? ou meme desinstaller le bootcamp/xp tout ca et revenir a macosx sur une seule et meme partition ?
> merci en tout cas, ca me donne envie



A ma connaissance il n'est pas possible de repartitionner la taille de la partition dédiée à windows XP. En tout cas, pas avec bootcamp. Cela est peut être faisable avec d'autres utilitaires / terminal.

Il est en revanche possible de supprimer la partition windows XP par la suite grâce à bootcamp. Dans ce cas, les partitions seront fusionnées sans perdre les données de la partition OS X.


----------



## ba2 (28 Mai 2006)

re:
autre question : 
c'est tout bete mais bon je seche, pour la souris, est ce que je peux brancher n'importe quelle souris usb au macbookpro car j'aimerai garder mes habitudes clic droit sous xp quand il sera dessus. sous macosx j'utiliserai le trackpad.
merci


----------



## Alex6 (28 Mai 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> re:
> autre question :
> c'est tout bete mais bon je seche, pour la souris, est ce que je peux brancher n'importe quelle souris usb au macbookpro car j'aimerai garder mes habitudes clic droit sous xp quand il sera dessus. sous macosx j'utiliserai le trackpad.
> merci



De nombreuses souris fonctionnent sous OS X.
Le clic droit fonctionnera dans tous les cas.
Tu pourras éventuellement rencontrer des difficultés à paramétrer certains boutons (autre que le clic droit et la molette de défilement) sous OS X si aucun logiciel n'est développé par le constructeur.
En revanche, ta souris sera détectée en plug and play sous windows, et tu pourras éventuellement installer les drivers fournis par le constructeur pour windows.
En bref aucun souci !


----------



## ba2 (28 Mai 2006)

j'en apprends des choses ce weekend ! 
ok je note... une souris te vient a l'esprit pas chero et qui est compatible macosx ?
par contre, dur quand meme! pas de sortie tv sur le PRO faut un adaptateur 
je me tate tjrs pour le choix de l'ecran en normal ou glossy... comme je mixe avec et que je suis souvent dans le noir, glossy peut etre pas mal si je me trompe pas.


----------



## Alex6 (28 Mai 2006)

ba2 a dit:
			
		

> ok je note... une souris te vient a l'esprit pas chero et qui est compatible macosx ?



Aucun modèle ne me vient à l'esprit. J'utilise la mighty mouse et ma MX1000 (assez cher) mais n'importe quelle souris fera normalement l'affaire, même la plus basique.
Tu n'as pas de souris avec ta machine actuelle?

P.S. : Cette question aurait plus sa place dans le fil périphériques et tu devrais aussi trouver de nombreux éléments à ce sujet


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Cette question aurait plus sa place dans le fil périphériques et tu devrais aussi trouver de nombreux éléments à ce sujet


J'allais le dire  allez un petit CDB  et on repart sur le sujet : Windows sur les Macs : vos impressions


----------



## ba2 (28 Mai 2006)

oui j'ai deja ma Microsoft Notebook Optical de mon portable :
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00014558.html
en esperant que Traktor Dj Studio roule avec ma m-audio audiophile firewire correctement sous xp...
je vous tiens o jus
en tout cas merci infiniment!


----------



## Aekold (28 Novembre 2006)

Je viens tout juste de switcher sous Mac. J'ai tester campboot, c'est plutôt sympatique et beaucoup moins austère que xGrubx (Linux dual boot). J'ai donc installé un petit windows xp home en dual, tout marche impeccable, sauf la carte graphique qui selon moi est underclocké, ou alors les pilotes fournis ne sont pas optimales. 

J'ai essayé Call Of Duty 2 et je ne dépasse pas les 23 Ips '(Images par seconde)'. Quelqu'un aurait il trouvé sur le net de bons pilotes ati. Ou n'existe-t-il pas un logiciel permettant de recadencé la CG, comme elle devrait l'être ? 

A vrai dire, lorsque j'utilisais windows en dual avec Ubuntu, j'ai jamais eu à overclocké mes CG's. Mais l'iMac étant une structure surement différente de PC (bien qu'intégrant un intel core2duo) je me vois contraint de recourir à ce genre de solution.

Une solution qui me permettrait je jouer dans de bonnes conditions ?


----------



## Tarul (28 Novembre 2006)

Aekold a dit:


> Je viens tout juste de switcher sous Mac. J'ai tester campboot, c'est plutôt sympatique et beaucoup moins austère que xGrubx (Linux dual boot). J'ai donc installé un petit windows xp home en dual, tout marche impeccable, sauf la carte graphique qui selon moi est underclocké, ou alors les pilotes fournis ne sont pas optimales.
> 
> J'ai essayé Call Of Duty 2 et je ne dépasse pas les 23 Ips '(Images par seconde)'. Quelqu'un aurait il trouvé sur le net de bons pilotes ati. Ou n'existe-t-il pas un logiciel permettant de recadencé la CG, comme elle devrait l'être ?
> 
> ...



c'est bootcamp, pas campboot ^^, et c'est aussi grub tout court. 

Sinon les mac intel, sont des pc a part entière a une exception près, nous avons un train d'avance grâce à l'EFI. 

Pour la carte graphique, peux tu nous dire sur quel machine tu te trouve?
Sinon, il y a bien des drivers qui permettent de modifié la cadence de la CG, cependant sans connaissance du pourquoi, c'est une operation que je déconseille.

Le cas de l'imac est que c'est un ordi-écran, qu'il a fallu que tous le composant se sert pour tenir dans un espace relativement confiné, si tu overclock ta CG, il y a un risque qu'un composant crame sous l'effet de la chaleur ou plus simplement diminue la durée de vie de certains des composants, il serait dommage que cela t'arrive.

Ce que tu peux tenter, c'est de récuperer les derniers drivers directement sur le site d'ATI ou de tenter les driver omega(non officiel et je crois qu'il permet de modifier la cadence, mais je ne l'ai jamais utilisé).


----------



## Aekold (28 Novembre 2006)

Faut être à cheval sur la terminologie dans ce forum. Le principal c'est que tu as compris mes questions, pour preuve tu y réponds (xGruBx ). 
Donc pour les pilotes que proposent ATI, seuls les drivers mobiles reconnaissent la x1600 de l'iMac (17" ). Cependant, ils sont aussi optimisés pour la CG que ceux fournit par Apple. Donc, je vais essayer les Omegas Drivers et vous donnerez des nouvelles. Je pense sincérement que la X1600 de l'iMac peut nous offrir de très bonne performances, si on arrive à la cadenser à 1200Mhz au niveau de fréquence de l'horloge et 1260 pour la mémoire. D'autant que la GDR3 semblent avoir de bonnes caractéristiques. Mais bon voyons d'abord ce que valent les Omégas Drivers


----------



## AppleInside (1 Décembre 2006)

Moi mes impressions ne sont pas géniales vu que je n'arrive pas à installer "correctement" Windows ; voir le fil : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158868
Si un jour ça marche, je vous fais signe, mais pour l'instant, c'est la big deception


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Décembre 2006)

AppleInside a dit:


> Moi mes impressions ne sont pas géniales vu que je n'arrive pas à installer "correctement" Windows ; voir le fil : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158868
> Si un jour ça marche, je vous fais signe, mais pour l'instant, c'est la big deception



Il est vrai que pouvoir installer Windaube sur son Mac, ça peut beaucoup aidé, mais si tu as acheté ton Mac pour ça , autant te tourner vers un site qui s'appelle Dell


----------



## romaing34 (3 Décembre 2006)

ba2 a dit:


> j'en apprends des choses ce weekend !
> ok je note... une souris te vient a l'esprit pas chero et qui est compatible macosx ?



Avec mon iBook, j'utilisais une souris "Wireless Notebook Optical Mouse" de chez... Microsoft lol.
Très compacte, consommant peu, et ne dépassant pas les 30 euros. Le seul point négatif que l'on peut lui reprocher c'est sa couleur, qui n'est pas raccord avec le blanc immaculé de nos machines lol.
Depuis, je suis passé à la Mighty mouse wireless, qui même si elle est chère est très agréable à utiliser, et me libère un port USB sur le portable.

Pour en revenir à Windows sur les mac, j'ai au départ installé XP via Bootcamp, comme bon nombre d'utilisateurs de macintel.
Au final, je ne boote sous XP que très ponctuellement pour des applications spécifiques. J'ai donc essayé très récemment Parallels Workstation, et je dois dire que ce logiciel convient parfaitement à mes attentes, vu qu'avec le Macbook je n'envisage même pas de jouer sous XP avec .
Ce logiciel sera réellement ultime pour ma part lorsqu'il supportera l'USB 2, et permettra ainsi l'utilisation de l'iSight intégrée.


----------



## Toumak (3 Décembre 2006)

Aekold a dit:


> Faut être à cheval sur la terminologie dans ce forum. Le principal c'est que tu as compris mes questions, pour preuve tu y réponds (xGruBx ).
> Donc pour les pilotes que proposent ATI, seuls les drivers mobiles reconnaissent la x1600 de l'iMac (17" ). Cependant, ils sont aussi optimisés pour la CG que ceux fournit par Apple. Donc, je vais essayer les Omegas Drivers et vous donnerez des nouvelles. Je pense sincérement que la X1600 de l'iMac peut nous offrir de très bonne performances, si on arrive à la cadenser à 1200Mhz au niveau de fréquence de l'horloge et 1260 pour la mémoire. D'autant que la GDR3 semblent avoir de bonnes caractéristiques. Mais bon voyons d'abord ce que valent les Omégas Drivers



quoi ???:mouais:
je pensais que la x1600 devait etre cadencée vers les 450/470 ? à mon avis t'as du te tromper 
et aussi, je croyais qu'avec les nouveaux mac core2duo, la carte graphique n'étais plus sous-cadencée ?
moi perso j'ai un 17" coreduo (imac) avec les drivers omega et les fréquences d'apple (300/310) et tout roule comme sur des roulettes


----------



## Aekold (4 Décembre 2006)

Oui erreure de ma part. Par contre j'ai une question, arrives-tu as jouer à Call Of Duty 2 dans de bonne condition ? Parce que ne pas dépasser les 20 IPS avec une X1600 jtrouve ça un peu laid.


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2006)

Aekold a dit:


> Oui erreure de ma part. Par contre j'ai une question, arrives-tu as jouer à Call Of Duty 2 dans de bonne condition ? Parce que ne pas dépasser les 20 IPS avec une X1600 jtrouve ça un peu laid.



oui, il faut dans les options graphiques cocher quelque chose comme "format écran : 16/10" et préciser directx 9
lorsque j'ai coché ces options là, le jeu a tourné beaucoup mieux
par contre, j'ai eu la chance de tester call of duty 2 pour mac
et je dois dire que les gars de chez aspyr ont fait du beau boulot, sur mon imac, call of duty 2 (version mac) tourne sans problème avec tout à fond, ce qui n'est pas le cas sous xp


----------



## Aekold (5 Décembre 2006)

Ah merci, mais tu utilises quoi comme résolution de base 1440x900 ou une autre ?


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2006)

Aekold a dit:


> Ah merci, mais tu utilises quoi comme résolution de base 1440x900 ou une autre ?


dès que c'est possible, j'utilise la réolution max (càd pour moi 1440*900)
je préfère, quite à avoir les options graphiques un peu moins élevées
et comme le choix est possible dans CoD2, oui je joue en 1440*900


----------



## Liminal (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Certains au début du post critiquaient que le démarrage est long avec des commentaires de Pro-macs inutiles du style "ah oui ça met 10 min c'est que jsuis habitué au 3 secondes de démarrage de OS X). Bon je ne suis pas Pro-xp, au contraire, mais en cherchant un peu, ce problème provient des Macs ayant une Athéros en carte Wi-fi. Désactivez là, et hop ça va tout seul. J'ai cherché d'autres pilotes mais le problème reste le même. Il apparaît même sur un PC portable Samsung ayant cette carte. J'ai un Macbook pro santa rosa, et sur les derniers penryn, c'est une Broadcom qui est à l'intérieur et là aucun problème. Quelqu'un a t-il une solution?


----------



## Liminal (5 Septembre 2008)

Oulla, j'avais pas fait gaffe, il date un peu le post...


----------

